# International 666 - pros and cons



## Mattman2010 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a international 666 with a gas engine. Is there anything I should be worried about with this tractor? The tractor seems to be in great shape. Said it doesn't burn any oil, and the t/a and pto all work great. Said one of the axle seals drips some fluid at times but that should be an easy fix. Anything I should be worried about with this tractor? it will mostly only be used to brush hog with, maybe do some haying.


----------

